# Oh Sigma, when you fail, you fail so wonderfully hard



## ahsanford (Sep 12, 2014)

Only Sigma has the stones to find a way to turn a fixed lens point and shoot into a medium format ergonomic footprint...

http://photorumors.com/2014/09/12/new-sigma-dp1-quattro-camera-three-lenses-and-two-teleconverters/

Quattros have always been an odd, odd duck. They have amazing detail in the sensor, yet such poor low light performance that a review I saw of this little thing was largely done on a tripod (!). The science fiction ergonomics, the fixed lens, all of it -- is wacky and _"why?"_-inducing. 

But that viewfinder, _good *gravy* that viewfinder..._ [Does the bon appetit hand to mouth kiss of perfection.]

Stick with lenses, guys. Stick with lenses. 

- A


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 12, 2014)

That is a most...unusual looking camera. 

I wonder how many they will sell?


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

Cool - now I can complete my set of lenses, err, freaking odd cameras+lenses. Want a new focal length? Just buy a new camera. Genius concept and even more brilliant ergonomics. Not.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 12, 2014)

I can't help but think some megapretentious industrial design fan of an executive at Sigma has protected X% of Sigma's money on "Project: The Future", and he/she just _*knows*_ that this project, by the 35th or 36th version, will change photography forever.

I design things for a living, so I LOVE out of the box ideas. So please understand that I am -- at the same time -- mocking the madness _and_ tipping my cap for Sigma's bravery with fielding these cameras.

- A


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> I can't help but think some megapretentious industrial design fan of an executive at Sigma has protected X% of Sigma's money on "Project: The Future", and he/she just _*knows*_ that this project, by the 35th or 36th version, will change photography forever.
> 
> I design things for a living, so I LOVE out of the box ideas. So please understand that I am -- at the same time -- mocking the madness _and_ tipping my cap for Sigma's bravery with fielding these cameras.
> 
> - A


That sounds like a pretty cool job - do you mind if I what kind of things you design? Also, Sigma's courage sometimes produces pretty cool things like their f/1.8 zoom!


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I can't help but think some megapretentious industrial design fan of an executive at Sigma has protected X% of Sigma's money on "Project: The Future", and he/she just _*knows*_ that this project, by the 35th or 36th version, will change photography forever.
> ...



As a lens company, I love what they do: high quality, disruptive tech that shakes the bigger players at times.

As a camera company... Yikes.

I design medical implants and instruments, so its a different animal completely. But I do know a few things about grip, something both photography and instruments have in common. But I do not ride a Segway to work or live in a Bizzaro orthogonal world like the Sigma dudes do.

- A


----------

